# Found Gun for Youth



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

After hunting high and low for a gun for my two girls 11& 14 I think I found a perfect gun for them. It is a Western Field Model SB-100 b 20 ga. (sold by Montgomery Wards) single shot . It has very Interesting Combination Shrouded Hammer & Action Lever in one (so hammerless) and an Ambidextrous Safety lever on top of Receiver.(works for both my righty and lefty). Best part I am out only $79, so if they don't take to it i am not out a bunch of $$$$$.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Good for you, hope they hold up to what you 2 girls will put them through if they take to shooting :beer:


----------

